# Which should I dump ?



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello guys, New here to the site. Just found it and found some great reading here.

I have a question for you guys. Feel free to ridicule me.

I am a smaller commercial guy with four trucks running. I am tried of the older plows I have. Most all are V's an older Western, Meyers, Boss, Fisher and a straight Blizzard. 

I know...almost every brand.

Seems like each one has it quirks. I purchased them new and used.

So which should I keep and what would you dump ?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

On a Call;1928299 said:


> Hello guys, New here to the site. Just found it and found some great reading here.
> 
> I have a question for you guys. Feel free to ridicule me.
> 
> ...


For trucks yet 5 plows?  The fisher ezv was a great durable plow. Not a boss fan. Western's are just Fisher's they forgot to paint yellow.  Like my old Meyer.

But the question is which dealer do you like the least? Get rid of that one.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What does the local dealer or repair shop carry, support and work on? 
Pick the biggest quirk and get rid of that one,,,then so on.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes five plows four trucks  You caught that good job!! ..the Fisher is sitting in the shop not being used. Most likely the best of the plows.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Blizzard is the only dealer that is a not too good. You know...I have to order that part...we can fit you in after the season. Stuff like that.

I tend to work on my own stuff like most of you guys. Personally I should have sold that Blizzard two years ago.

The Western seems to be not plowing level...much have gotten bent ?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Of the choices you mentioned the only one I would never use is Boss. Take a look at the Repair section on this site and you'll see that every other thread is talking about how their Boss plow is broken down.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Camden;1928317 said:


> Of the choices you mentioned the only one I would never use is Boss. Take a look at the Repair section on this site and you'll see that every other thread is talking about how their Boss plow is broken down.


You can file this biased replay in the trash.
He it just pissed at boss for sticking up for them selves over a patient infringement. All over a slotted bolt hole.

This clouds his opinion.

Every plow has it's issues,

Which plow do you like the most?

i have a 15yr old boss that still makes me money.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Camden;1928317 said:


> Of the choices you mentioned the only one I would never use is Boss. Take a look at the Repair section on this site and you'll see that every other thread is talking about how their Boss plow is broken down.


Wow and most guys I speak with say this is the one.

But I open and I want to switch to the least problem plows

Thanks Camden


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

On a Call;1928338 said:


> Wow and most guys I speak with say this is the one.
> 
> But I open and I want to switch to the least problem plows
> 
> Thanks Camden


camden is bitter, dont go by him.
go look for yourself,

i've run Meyer, western, hiniker and boss. they all make good plows.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Well you have a unique opportunity as you have tried each brands plow. Which do you like the best which is the most reliable which scrapes the best or has the fastest hydros. .which one has cost the least in repairs or down time? Figure that out pick that brand and start cycling out the others. In my opinion your trucks should be able to switch plows in this case if your plow breaks then your trucks down too because the meyer and boss dont match up. Run one brand


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

SnoFarmer and Allagashpm ( what is up with that name ?  )

thanks guys for your input.

In order here are the ones I like...but mind you most of my plows are 3 - 6 years old. 

Fisher V about 6 years old...so quick it is might be dangerous.

Boss V... about the same as above.

Western V... slow but solid. But that make it heavy. I run 3/4 and 1 ton diesel Dodges and a Ford.

Hiniker straight... I did not mention because I picked up a new/used one out of Texas for 500.00. No clue if I like it...looks light duty to me ??? 

Meyers V their first one out...it has served me okay. Just a light duty IMO. On back drags it wants to fold in. Replaced valves it is just the design. I am sure they fixed that problem.

Blizzard straight...IMO not a bad design...just weak pumps and eletronics ?? 

Perhaps you guy might set me straight. 

I agree...I would like all one brand, all one mount, all durable enough to last.

And....how about all that stainless ???? any thoughts ??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy all new Boss v plows. Roy is still mad about the Dallas game where the guy DID NOT catch the ball.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

grandview;1928415 said:


> Buy all new Boss v plows. Roy is still mad about the Dallas game where the guy DID NOT catch the ball.


So you are saying a Boss would be just as much of a crappy call? :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

On a Call;1928401 said:


> SnoFarmer and Allagashpm ( what is up with that name ?  )
> 
> thanks guys for your input.
> 
> ...


I think, you gave us your top 2 choices .

Go to the dealers and see who will give you the best deal on buying multiple plows.

stainless sure is purddey,

stainless or steel both have there issues and advantages.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

grandview;1928415 said:


> Buy all new Boss v plows. Roy is still mad about the Dallas game where the guy DID NOT catch the ball.


I agree with all new Boss plows.

But, it was a catch by #88 Dez Bryant.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would buy all boss plows. I have a boss straight blade that is from 2003 and from my remembering, i only have had one real breakdown with it, we had the original motor die. also replaced a solonoid last year and the dealer (not out normal dealer) messed the wires up. they do well, i just bought a brand new boss dxt plow. it is awesome


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would only buy a V plow.

That being said - It would only be a BOSS. Any of my plows will fit on and run on any of my trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;1928317 said:


> Of the choices you mentioned the only one I would never use is Boss. Take a look at the Repair section on this site and you'll see that every other thread is talking about how their Boss plow is broken down.


Yup, because every other plow brand never breaks down.

Stop being blinded by something as stupid as a patent on a hole.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1928457 said:


> Yup, because every other plow brand never breaks down.
> 
> Stop being blinded by something as stupid as a patent on a hole.


You really wanna get him riled up......Start bad mouthing the Vikings....He is as blinded by them as he is by a bolt hole on a plow......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1928464 said:


> You really wanna get him riled up......Start bad mouthing the Vikings....He is as blinded by them as he is by a bolt hole on a plow......


Packers rule!!!!!!!!!!!

And there is NO bias of the officials towards the Pack!

The Viqueens? I wasn't aware Minnesota had a professional football team.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;1928415 said:


> Buy all new Boss v plows. Roy is still mad about the Dallas game where the guy DID NOT catch the ball.


I'll be okay again after this Sunday. The Seahawks should be able to handle the Packers with ease.



kimber750;1928427 said:


> So you are saying a Boss would be just as much of a crappy call? :laughing:


LOL - No comment.



Mark Oomkes;1928457 said:


> Yup, because every other plow brand never breaks down.
> 
> Stop being blinded by something as stupid as a patent on a hole.


I'd like to respond in greater detail but I have agreed to refrain from discussing my distaste for the plow brand that is the subject of your post.



Defcon 5;1928464 said:


> You really wanna get him riled up......*Start bad* *mouthing the Vikings*....He is as blinded by them as he is by a bolt hole on a plow......


NO! Anything but that!!! :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;1928474 said:


> I'd like to respond in greater detail but I have agreed to refrain from discussing my distaste for the plow brand that is the subject of your post.


Why, because your distaste for Boss is anything but rational?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1928479 said:


> Why, because your distaste for Boss is anything but rational?


I'd like to respond in greater detail but I have agreed to refrain from discussing my distaste for the plow brand that is the subject of your post.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Camden;1928482 said:


> I'd like to respond in greater detail but I have agreed to refrain from discussing my distaste for the plow brand that is the subject of your post.


Oh ......Come on.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Right, because your distaste is not rational. Or based on reality.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Back on topic...On A Call, something you might want to keep in mind is that chain lifted plows are widely known for stacking better than direct lift plows. So of the options you listed that would leave Meyer, Western and Fisher as your best options.

Good luck making a decision.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Camden;1928501 said:


> Back on topic...On A Call, something you might want to keep in mind is that chain lifted plows are widely known for stacking better than direct lift plows. So of the options you listed that would leave Meyer, Western and Fisher as your best options.
> 
> Good luck making a decision.


Just answer Marks Question..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;1928501 said:


> Back on topic...On A Call, something you might want to keep in mind is that chain lifted plows are widely known for stacking better than direct lift plows. So of the options you listed that would leave Meyer, Western and Fisher as your best options.
> 
> Good luck making a decision.


And trip edge plows save transmissions.

You forgot to mention the inability to short chain a direct lift plow, Roy.


----------



## Born To Snow (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm with Mark on this I have never had an issue with Boss plows


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1928505 said:


> *And trip edge plows save transmissions. *
> 
> You forgot to mention the inability to short chain a direct lift plow, Roy.


Mark - I know a lot of people claim that to be true but I don't believe it's been proven unlike what I stated above that chain lift plows stack higher than direct lift plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Born To Snow;1928506 said:


> I'm with Mark on this I have never had an issue with Boss plows


Thank you!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I had an old chain drive BOSS, The chains would come off sometimes stacking,  The new Welded chain stays hooked up all the time and I believe that It stacks just as high as the chain plows. Now my skid loader stacks higher. The plow is a plow.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Western has their plus and really bad negatives. Found more cracked welds on the plow when I put a new cutting edge on.

Older boss vees can't trip in scoop or vee. Guy I plowed with can attest to that when he bent the living hell out of the push frame.

I would consider a boss vee now that they have trip edge. Beats having to repair weld after weld, and I don't beat on my stuff. 

You couldn't pay me to own a Meyer.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your using a chain lift and stacking it that high,then your loosing money by not selling loader service to them.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

grandview;1928597 said:


> If your using a chain lift and stacking it that high,then your loosing money by not selling loader service to them.


what he said payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;1928513 said:


> Mark - I know a lot of people claim that to be true but I don't believe it's been proven unlike what I stated above that chain lift plows stack higher than direct lift plows.


So chain lift plows don't have stops on them?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1928622 said:


> So chain lift plows don't have stops on them?


There called plow lights,


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

All the negativity in this thread sucks!

Go Vikes!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

TKLAWN;1928625 said:


> All the negativity in this thread sucks!
> 
> Go Vikes!


To LA?:laughing:


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

On a Call;1928338 said:


> Wow and most guys I speak with say this is the one.
> 
> But I open and I want to switch to the least problem plows
> 
> Thanks Camden


Have used 5 Boss V plows on 5 pickups over the last 18 years and have had very minimal problems with them. We perform regular preventative maintenance and we don't beat on them unnecessarily. Have been very satisfied with them. I can't speak about the other brands as I've never used them.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1928622 said:


> So chain lift plows don't have stops on them?


If they do you wouldn't know it. I'd go so far as to say that a chain lifted plow can replace a wheel loader for stacking.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

hellion;1928654 said:


> Have used 5 Boss V plows on 5 pickups over the last 18 years and have had very minimal problems with them. We perform regular preventative maintenance and we don't beat on them unnecessarily. Have been very satisfied with them. I can't speak about the other brands as I've never used them.


So your Boss plows only lasted 3.5 years on average? not a strong argument for Boss. :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

kimber750;1928688 said:


> So your Boss plows only lasted 3.5 years on average? not a strong argument for Boss. :waving:


Plows were good,the trucks rusted away!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

grandview;1928699 said:


> Plows were good,the trucks rusted away!


:laughing: Must have been Dodges.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Fords don't rust because you can't keep them running long enough to get them out to the street. :laughing: :laughing:

Sorry had too...........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Camden;1928673 said:


> If they do you wouldn't know it. I'd go so far as to say that a chain lifted plow can replace a wheel loader for stacking.


This I would like to see.


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

kimber750;1928688 said:


> So your Boss plows only lasted 3.5 years on average? not a strong argument for Boss. :waving:


1997 F-350/7.5 Boss V for 8yr 
2000 F-350/8.2 Boss V for 5yr
2/2005 F-350's/9.2 Boss V for 9yr and 1 for 10 yr
2014 Ram 3500/9.2 DXT w/wings 1yr


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

kimber750;1928707 said:


> :laughing: Must have been Dodges.


Holy crap;this is a tough crowd tonight. Love it!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

OHIO RULES !! Now that is the truth 

As for the plows...I guess I am going with Boss.

Any suggestions ??? where, when, etc ?? I am not tied in with any dealer.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

hellion;1928718 said:


> Holy crap;this is a tough crowd tonight. Love it!


Just easy to get the Boss and Dodge guys riled up. :laughing:

Our fleet is manly Fisher, one Boss power v and an old Meyer C8. Only thing repaired on the Fishers was the base mount on a old SEHP pump due to operator thinking it was a wheel loader.  Meyer bumper plug. Boss pump rebuilt and plow side harness.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On a Call;1928724 said:


> OHIO RULES !! Now that is the truth
> 
> As for the plows...I guess I am going with Boss.
> 
> Any suggestions ??? where, when, etc ?? I am not tied in with any dealer.


Try and find a dealer who also is a distributor,They usually have parts i stock if you need anything.Price is pretty much the same all year,

Now to keep everyone going ,you should finance your plow .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1928713 said:


> This I would like to see.


Don't believe everything you read on the Internet.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1928622 said:


> So chain lift plows don't have stops on them?





Camden;1928673 said:


> If they do you wouldn't know it. I'd go so far as to say that a chain lifted plow can replace a wheel loader for stacking.


Easy there chief,better ease up on whatever you burning in that pipe!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1928731 said:


> Try and find a dealer who also is a distributor,They usually have parts i stock if you need anything.Price is pretty much the same all year,
> 
> Now to keep everyone going ,you should finance your plow .


I had to pay bills so that might be an option


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

as a general feeling from all the topics I ve read tonight is it safe to say that we need some snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The question is will Toro make a good plow.

DD all the way.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Dunkin' Donuts?  

I wish Toro would still make the 16" Powerlite


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1928325 said:


> You can file this biased replay in the trash.
> He it just pissed at boss for sticking up for them selves over a patient infringement. All over a slotted bolt hole.
> 
> This clouds his opinion.
> ...


I had a 15 year old Boss V plow Wasn't a great plow It broke more then any of my other plows and it was a back up plow so it didn't get used much. 
Maybe newer ones are better, I'll never know I wont buy another one 
I have 3 MVPs My oldest one hasn't broke once its going on its 6th winter
My 8.6 Pro plus plow has broke once took 12 years for it to go down. It wore a pin in half other wise it would still be running .

That's my opinion

To OP If you have any V plows keep them and trash the rest replace other with V plows


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1928622 said:


> So chain lift plows don't have stops on them?


Fishers Has them since the pump sits sideways Western has no stop and will go up and hits the bar the holds the pump Blade will be about 6'' from the lights

To GV extra $$ for stacking some people wont pay for it


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Camden;1928673 said:


> I'd go so far as to say that a chain lifted plow can replace a wheel loader for stacking.


Pics or it never happened.

Ho Waite , that is only your opinion as some say.
"As to say"

Leigh.

Or his wheel loader is really small......


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Camden;1928673 said:


> If they do you wouldn't know it. I'd go so far as to say that a chain lifted plow can replace a wheel loader for stacking.


Maybe a 906 cat, but not a real loader like a 928 or bigger.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

On a Call;1928299 said:


> Hello guys, New here to the site. Just found it and found some great reading here.
> 
> I have a question for you guys. Feel free to ridicule me.
> 
> ...


I own 2 boss straight blades and a western ultramount. I would go with all Boss plows. They are faster and more durable than my western. But the biggest reason why you should consider Boss plows is the fact that you can interchange them with any truck on any of their model plows (straight or V).
No 3 plug, 2 plug bullcrap.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Stacking snow with your chain drive plow. Really getting into your work. :laughing:

Good point about stacking, Come back later and charge and stack with a loader.

My oldest BOSS is a 2005 - Only thing done is cutting edges, motor brushes and one smartlock ram that would stick if it got warm out.

The first and last chain drive plow I used.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Again...thanks guys for all your input.

You guys crack me up. And give me good advice. 

Feel free to send me a bill.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Go Pack..#4


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

All new Boss V's DXT stainless

I have a 5 year old Boss V that i have done no maintenance to.. Keep meaning to flush the dam thing..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks like you've already decided what route you're going in, but I'll add my thoughts.

We are phasing out all of our Western Pro Plus/Wing combos in favor of Boss DXT's with wings. QC issues as the main reason. Terrible weld quality, etc. After last winter the Boss was the only thing left standing with no issues at all.

As for stacking, estimating by eye, I can stack as high with my direct lift Boss as any of our chain lift Westerns, and I have more hydraulic power to do it with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen;1929033 said:


> Looks like you've already decided what route you're going in, but I'll add my thoughts.
> 
> We are phasing out all of our Western Pro Plus/Wing combos in favor of Boss DXT's with wings. QC issues as the main reason. Terrible weld quality, etc. After last winter the Boss was the only thing left standing with no issues at all.
> 
> As for stacking, estimating by eye, I can stack as high with my direct lift Boss as any of our chain lift Westerns, and I have more hydraulic power to do it with.


Obviously you don't drink the DD Kool-Aid.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1929033 said:


> Looks like you've already decided what route you're going in, but I'll add my thoughts.
> 
> We are phasing out all of our Western Pro Plus/Wing combos in favor of Boss DXT's with wings. QC issues as the main reason. *Terrible weld quality*, etc. After last winter the Boss was the only thing left standing with no issues at all.
> 
> As for stacking, estimating by eye, I can stack as high with my direct lift Boss as any of our chain lift Westerns, and I have more hydraulic power to do it with.


Are they welded in Kazoo.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You had to do it, didn't you?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1929062 said:


> Obviously you don't drink the DD Kool-Aid.


I tried for several years. And no matter how much sugar I put in the mix, it still tasted like colored water.

Boss makes good Kool Aid, tastes much better with half the sugar.

And so far, Ebling's Kool Aid is even better than Boss.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF;1929084 said:


> Are they welded in Kazoo.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1929102 said:


> You had to do it, didn't you?


Learned from the Flying Dutchmen......Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maxwell,where did you find that pix? It was in the newspaper back when we had that 7 feet of snow,


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1929033 said:


> Looks like you've already decided what route you're going in, but I'll add my thoughts.
> 
> We are phasing out all of our Western Pro Plus/Wing combos in favor of Boss DXT's with wings. QC issues as the main reason. Terrible weld quality, etc. After last winter the Boss was the only thing left standing with no issues at all.
> 
> As for stacking, estimating by eye, I can stack as high with my direct lift Boss as any of our chain lift Westerns, and I have more hydraulic power to do it with.


Western Pro Plus vs Boss V plow Yep a V plow will stack better then a Pro Plus straight plow. But compare to a MVP it wont 
When I ran both V plows I notice the Boss wanted to dig in to the stack and MVP would slide up the piles better .

That's Full trip vs Trip edge Now The DXT might do better but still has that full trip design it might dig in and tries to full trip.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Antlerart06;1929147 said:


> Western Pro Plus vs Boss V plow Yep a V plow will stack better then a Pro Plus straight plow. But compare to a MVP it wont
> *When I ran both V plows I notice the [redacted] wanted to dig in to the stack and MVP would slide up the piles better .*
> 
> That's Full trip vs Trip edge Now The DXT might do better but still has that full trip design it might dig in and tries to full trip.


I had the same experience.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

*FISHER* is the "Best" Plow EVER......: ).......................................:waving:

*They blow that low grade dog food Boss Plow away...........*


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1929147 said:


> Western Pro Plus vs Boss V plow Yep a V plow will stack better then a Pro Plus straight plow. But compare to a MVP it wont
> When I ran both V plows I notice the Boss wanted to dig in to the stack and MVP would slide up the piles better .
> 
> That's Full trip vs Trip edge Now The DXT might do better but still has that full trip design it might dig in and tries to full trip.


I got a DXT at the beginning of last season, it doesn't try to full or Moldboard trip when stacking. When in scoop or V only the edge trips. The only time if board tripped on me was when I was pulling up to a 8" curb and didn't raise the plow up quick enough.
When I started looking at V's a couple years ago a Trip edge was a must IMO so it was Western or Fisher in my eyes. Then the DXT came out and Boss took the lead in my eyes. Local dealer support play a big part of that but I like the Boss mount and direct lift. Every MFR has there strengths and weaknesses and it's up to the owner to decide which out weighs the other.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

grandview;1929129 said:


> Maxwell,where did you find that pix? It was in the newspaper back when we had that 7 feet of snow,


I came across it sometime ago and figured it would be worth saving because I could use it, like today. Thumbs Up

Some article about snow somewhere.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1929166 said:


> I got a DXT at the beginning of last season, it doesn't try to full or Moldboard trip when stacking. When in scoop or V only the edge trips. The only time if board tripped on me was when I was pulling up to a 8" curb and didn't raise the plow up quick enough.
> When I started looking at V's a couple years ago a Trip edge was a must IMO so it was Western or Fisher in my eyes. Then the DXT came out and Boss took the lead in my eyes. Local dealer support play a big part of that but I like the Boss mount and direct lift. Every MFR has there strengths and weaknesses and it's up to the owner to decide which out weighs the other.


 say raise it up in full scoop what does the plow do
it bounce right

Person wont notice much in powder snow but wet snow you lift the plow and Its going try full trip. It is its nature to do so + Its the design of it

I might went back to a Boss If it was a trip plow not both that is the part I hated the most on my Boss V is the full trip
I have 6'' curbs and there was times it wouldn't go over them with wet snow front corners on the ground and center off the ground. The moldboard was trying to trip under a load.

Yep each brand has its plus


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

maxwellp;1928938 said:


> :
> 
> ]


Is that a Chevy or a Goat


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1929349 said:


> say raise it up in full scoop what does the plow do
> it bounce right
> 
> Person wont notice much in powder snow but wet snow you lift the plow and Its going try full trip. It is its nature to do so + Its the design of it
> ...


Sounds like your trip springs needed replaced or tensioned more. I can't imagine anything being heaver than having a completely full blade plus wings worth of the wet sloppy crap we had Monday morning. Mine had a little sag, but nothing even close to being a problem for pushing over curbs. Maybe an inch of sag?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Antlerart06;1929356 said:


> Is that a Chevy or a Goat


That's a Chevy with a chain lift plow on it,In case you don't know Roy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1929349 said:


> say raise it up in full scoop what does the plow do
> it bounce right
> 
> Person wont notice much in powder snow but wet snow you lift the plow and Its going try full trip. It is its nature to do so + Its the design of it
> ...


When you say bounce, no but depending on moisture content of snow it will "droop" a little with the wings on, with out it doesn't.

Yes our snow is powder/fluff the majority of the time so my situation is not an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

By the way,is this a direct lift or chain?

http://profootballzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/MoveSNow.gif


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1929360 said:


> Sounds like your trip springs needed replaced or tensioned more. I can't imagine anything being heaver than having a completely full blade plus wings worth of the wet sloppy crap we had Monday morning. Mine had a little sag, but nothing even close to being a problem for pushing over curbs. Maybe an inch of sag?


You only adjust them to a point to much wouldnt trip at all 
See you had sag So it was trying trip forward
Pushing into a pile of snow that 1'' sag becomes more


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1929366 said:


> That's a Chevy with a chain lift plow on it,In case you don't know Roy.


Don't think direct lift would kept him out that ditch Roy didn't know where road was I would say


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Antlerart06;1929384 said:


> Don't think direct lift would kept him out that ditch Roy didn't know where road was I would say


Clinton St Elma NY ,one town over from me.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well with some of this new info coming in...perhaps I might reconsider.

Still thinking Boss...but I agree with liking the trip edge on my Fisher. I like it and on man holes it is nice. But a draw back is when you hit a curb or something a bit higher. WACK

But..Westerns like to trip under full loads.

And ...... add wings or not ???????


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On a Call;1929587 said:


> Well with some of this new info coming in...perhaps I might reconsider.
> 
> Still thinking Boss...but I agree with liking the trip edge on my Fisher. I like it and on man holes it is nice. But a draw back is when you hit a curb or something a bit higher. WACK
> 
> ...


What ever you decide get wings you're more productive with them..


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I never ran them...some of my subs have them but seem to break them.

So which are the ones to buy ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On a Call;1929598 said:


> I never ran them...some of my subs have them but seem to break them.
> 
> So which are the ones to buy ?


OEM is the best option on a V. I'm running a DXT with Boss wings and it's a great tool to use.

I have Buyer ProWings on a old Meyer straight blade on a Blazer and they're good for that.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dump the Meyer, replace with Fisher vee and a set of wings. I'd dump the western too but that's mainly because I don't care for full trip blades. Honestly the Boss wing design is better than Fisher in my opinion but I'll keep my extreme vee


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

How difficult do wings make it for getting in tight spots like between cars ???


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

On a Call;1929587 said:


> Well with some of this new info coming in...perhaps I might reconsider.
> 
> Still thinking Boss...but I agree with liking the trip edge on my Fisher. I like it and on man holes it is nice. But a draw back is when you hit a curb or something a bit higher. WACK
> 
> ...


My MVP will trip under a full load if the edges catch a crack but it happens so fast you don't loose forward speed. You know how that is with your fisher.

As far as a curb my 09 MVP has 8'' cutting edge it will trip over a 6'' curb but doesn't when it wears below 6'' only in Straight mode in scoop it wont trip when you hit a curb

I see you talking about manholes you must plow roads if so a V plow be a waste $$$
My City runs 9ft pro plus plows with 1 wing on the left side. One guy there said wing on the right side doesn't last long so only run just 1 leading wing


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

On a Call;1929627 said:


> How difficult do wings make it for getting in tight spots like between cars ???


Just angle the plow and hit the down pressure button on the chain lift controller


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

GV.... I like your methods of sliding in your likes 

Actually having 8 feet plus another 2 scares me for those clean up jobs.

Guess I will need better insurance.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

On a Call;1929627 said:


> How difficult do wings make it for getting in tight spots like between cars ???


If you are trying do detail work around cars with wings on not bad as long you can see your plow markers on the wings.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On a Call;1929647 said:


> GV.... I like your methods of sliding in your likes
> 
> Actually having 8 feet plus another 2 scares me for those clean up jobs.
> 
> Guess I will need better insurance.


It's not that big of a deal, when in a tight place take them off or go to scoop.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1928829 said:


> The question is will Toro make a good plow.
> 
> DD all the way.


Agree.. as far as quality and durability for 
commercial plowing Fisher/western can't be beat.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Antlerart06;1929632 said:


> My MVP will trip under a full load if the edges catch a crack but it happens so fast you don't loose forward speed. You know how that is with your fisher.
> 
> As far as a curb my 09 MVP has 8'' cutting edge it will trip over a 6'' curb but doesn't when it wears below 6'' only in Straight mode in scoop it wont trip when you hit a curb
> 
> ...


I have manholes that stick up on some lots...Heck I know they are there and still hit them. But I generally plow fast.

Sure hurts though....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

On a Call;1929775 said:


> I have manholes that stick up on some lots...Heck I know they are there and still hit them. But I generally plow fast.
> 
> Sure hurts though....


I guess none my lots have manholes Do have drain grates. One lot I have there is a bad one. I know where it is after few times hitting it So now I slow down at that spot 
Notice more if I have my V in 1/2 scoop but in full scoop don't notice it much stick up like 2''


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1929382 said:


> You only adjust them to a point to much wouldnt trip at all
> See you had sag So it was trying trip forward
> Pushing into a pile of snow that 1'' sag becomes more


That 1 inch of sag was pushing into piles.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1929844 said:


> That 1 inch of sag was pushing into piles.


How do you know it was 1'' could be 2-3''
There no way you can check it ramming in to a snow pile, at least you know the plow is trying to trip as you pushing in to the pile


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Antlerart06;1929782 said:


> I guess none my lots have manholes Do have drain grates. One lot I have there is a bad one. I know where it is after few times hitting it So now I slow down at that spot
> Notice more if I have my V in 1/2 scoop but in full scoop don't notice it much stick up like 2''


Most drain grates are at the bottom of a slope and I never seem to hit them. It is the man holes which most sit at the top of a pavement grade.

Either way...I tend to mark them...but way tooo often hit them that or one of my subs or employees. WACK, bang, :realmad:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1929872 said:


> How do you know it was 1'' could be 2-3''
> There no way you can check it ramming in to a snow pile, at least you know the plow is trying to trip as you pushing in to the pile


You're completely missing the point. I said I had a full blade and wings worth of wet and sloppy slushy snow. It sagged somewhat, but I had no problems at all stacking it and the blade was not even close to tripping badly enough to cause any issues.

The point is, if I couldn't make it moldboard trip badly enough to impact stacking abilities with that type of snow and with that load, then I don't think there will be any issues with any other type of snow either.

Not once have I found myself saying I wish it weren't a full trip plow.

THIS VIDEO shows in my opinion excessive tripping while trying to stack. Mine is no where close to this.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1929896 said:


> You're completely missing the point. I said I had a full blade and wings worth of wet and sloppy slushy snow. It sagged somewhat, but I had no problems at all stacking it and the blade was not even close to tripping badly enough to cause any issues.
> 
> The point is, if I couldn't make it moldboard trip badly enough to impact stacking abilities with that type of snow and with that load, then I don't think there will be any issues with any other type of snow either.
> 
> ...


But my point is it moves period 
I was comparing it side x side a Boss and western for stacking after having a plow that didn't have any sag at all A person can tell why one doesn't stack better then the other 
Just wasn't me 3 of my employees notice it Now I have no boss just 3 MVP
Good luck Have nice day


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yea, a direct lift boss with wings can't make a decent pile.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1929924 said:


> yea, a direct lift boss with wings can't make a decent pile.


Camden will say that picture is Photoshopped........:whistling:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1929908 said:


> But my point is it moves period
> I was comparing it side x side a Boss and western for stacking after having a plow that didn't have any sag at all A person can tell why one doesn't stack better then the other
> Just wasn't me 3 of my employees notice it Now I have no boss just 3 MVP
> Good luck Have nice day


Using that mentality, every truck in use must be no good, because when you stack snow, it compresses the suspension causing the whole plow and truck front end to move downward.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Defcon 5;1929933 said:


> Camden will say that picture is Photoshopped........:whistling:


I have her blocked so I don't see her posts/pictures.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5;1929933 said:


> Camden will say that picture is Photoshopped........:whistling:


She has me on iggy as she can't Handel the truth.

But she still peeks out from under the cover on a occasion


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1929940 said:


> Using that mentality, every truck in use must be no good, because when you stack snow, it compresses the suspension causing the whole plow and truck front end to move downward.


LOL O lord 
Did you watch that video that plow flops The flopping is coming from the full trip part not the truck

From that video show to much movement Really shows it Thanks for posting it

At the first run in the video you see the plow trying to trip on the stack. The guy stops and trips back and then he tries stack higher 
With a MVP its all one motion

Sure before 09 I thought the boss stack snow well it was only type V plow I ever had but once I bought a MVP I know better now

Well have nice day I'm going to work on my New truck plow side MVP


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;1929952 said:


> She has me on iggy as she can't Handel the truth.


Would that be George Frideric Handel???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher;1929964 said:


> Would that be George Frideric Handel???


sure, as both are masters at playing their organ.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1929956 said:


> LOL O lord
> Did you watch that video that plow flops The flopping is coming from the full trip part not the truck
> 
> From that video show to much movement Really shows it Thanks for posting it
> ...


Like I said, that video shows excessive tripping. Mine is no where near that. We have 3 DXT's and none of the 3 are like that.

With ours it's all one motion too. I'm not going to complain about an inch of sag with a full load of snow. That's not enough to make any difference.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1929924 said:


> yea, a direct lift boss with wings can't make a decent pile.


Even with a Dodge behind a Boss plow does it better than a chain lift.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1929978 said:


> Like I said, that video shows excessive tripping. Mine is no where near that. We have 3 DXT's and none of the 3 are like that.
> 
> With ours it's all one motion too. I'm not going to complain about an inch of sag with a full load of snow. That's not enough to make any difference.


My DXT drooped/sagged as shown in the video, when I added wings to it was worst. Spring tension was set per the manual and shown my dealer this issue. Boss was contacted and new trip springs with a different spring rate were sent and installed which resolved the problem.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF;1930053 said:


> My DXT drooped/sagged as shown in the video, when I added wings to it was worst. Spring tension was set per the manual and shown my dealer this issue. Boss was contacted and new trip springs with a different spring rate were sent and installed which resolved the problem.


I'm fairly sure there was an issue with the early production 8'2" and 9'2" trip springs and that Boss replaced quite a few on the first run plows.

If mine were like the video I'd be a very unhappy camper, for sure. And I'd guess a lot of other users would be too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Antlerart06;1929908 said:


> But my point is it moves period
> I was comparing it side x side a Boss and western for stacking after having a plow that didn't have any sag at all A person can tell why one doesn't stack better then the other
> Just wasn't me 3 of my employees notice it Now I have no boss just 3 MVP
> Good luck Have nice day





Antlerart06;1929956 said:


> LOL O lord
> Did you watch that video that plow flops The flopping is coming from the full trip part not the truck
> 
> From that video show to much movement Really shows it Thanks for posting it
> ...





John_DeereGreen;1929978 said:


> Like I said, that video shows excessive tripping. Mine is no where near that. We have 3 DXT's and none of the 3 are like that.
> 
> With ours it's all one motion too. I'm not going to complain about an inch of sag with a full load of snow. That's not enough to make any difference.





BUFF;1930053 said:


> My DXT drooped/sagged as shown in the video, when I added wings to it was worst. Spring tension was set per the manual and shown my dealer this issue. Boss was contacted and new trip springs with a different spring rate were sent and installed which resolved the problem.


Sorry for all the quotes,

My Boss v plow, I have the springs so loose you can pull the blade forward with your hands. I have like like so I know if I;m coming into some hardpack or curbs,sods, If you have the springs so tight and you get no trip or fold, all that pressure is going somewhere else, . Watching that video you can tell he was late lifting the plow into the bank so that's why you didn't get a good stack on it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

grandview;1930032 said:


> Even with a Dodge behind a Boss plow does it better than a chain lift.


I know,,,,,,

Right.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

But was the Dodge able to back away or did it need some help?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1930072 said:


> I'm fairly sure there was an issue with the early production 8'2" and 9'2" trip springs and that Boss replaced quite a few on the first run plows.
> 
> If mine were like the video I'd be a very unhappy camper, for sure. And I'd guess a lot of other users would be too.


My DXT is my first Boss product and the way they handled my situation was excellent IMO, they couldn't have done better. I hope since Toro has bought them they're able to maintain the same level of service.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF;1930148 said:


> My DXT is my first Boss product and the way they handled my situation was excellent IMO, they couldn't have done better. I hope since Toro has bought them they're able to maintain the same level of service.


My experience from Boss as far as customer service has been nothing short of amazing. They bend over backwards for customers, even if something is slightly out of warranty, etc.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

kimber750;1930120 said:


> But was the Dodge able to back away or did it need some help?


That's for a different thread,


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1930157 said:


> My experience from Boss as far as customer service has been nothing short of amazing. They bend over backwards for customers, even if something is slightly out of warranty, etc.


Ok we get it..........You Love Boss Plows........But you don't need to announce it in every thread......I think we have the Camden of Boss Plows....:whistling:

I could say the same for Fisher,John Murphy and all the people over there....


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

John_DeereGreen;1930157 said:


> My experience from Boss as far as customer service has been nothing short of amazing. They bend over backwards for customers, even if something is slightly out of warranty, etc.


You are dead on 100%

I own both Boss and Fisher plows, every time I've emailed Fisher looking for answers or to inquire about new products I've never received a reply from them, I guess DD is too busy playing with their money to care.

But with Boss, every time I've inquired about something I get a quick response from them, this is why I prefer Boss, and they give better dealer support.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Might as well be the old Ford vs. Chevy debate, there will never be a winner. I don't generally comment on these types of threads but figured I'd throw in my two cents. 

I think Boss makes a great plow, no question. Even though I don't own any, I personally know several guys who absolutely swear by Boss plows and won't by anything but. These are guys that own 10+ plow trucks. 

It is my opinion that if you look at them feature by feature the Fisher/Westerns come out ahead when compared to Boss. This is my opinion and I know there are guys that will argue this until they are blue in the face. 

There is one thing I have noticed for years, and this thread is another good example. I have noticed it on this site AND with the Boss owners I talk to in person. It is that Boss plow owners are typically extremely closed minded. They have decided that a Boss V plow is the best their is, and no other plow is even worth looking at. I was talking with another snow plow guy a while ago and mentioned that for my next plow purchase I wanted to try a wideout or 8611. I couldn't even get the words out of my mouth without him rolling his eyes and telling me that it would be pointless because they couldn't possibly be better than a Boss V. I even notice it in Boss advertising, it's like the always act like they are so much better than everyone else, and IMO they're really not, they just think they are.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

procut;1930219 said:


> Might as well be the old Ford vs. Chevy debate, there will never be a winner. I don't generally comment on these types of threads but figured I'd throw in my two cents.
> 
> I think Boss makes a great plow, no question. Even though I don't own any, I personally know several guys who absolutely swear by Boss plows and won't by anything but. These are guys that own 10+ plow trucks.
> 
> ...


 Just when I thought this thread was dying off. And GV, where is this Dodge bashing thread?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

kimber750;1930221 said:


> Just when I thought this thread was dying off. And GV, where is this Dodge bashing thread?


In the back of Goldpro Dodge that broke down on the side of the road.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;1928707 said:


> Must have been Dodges.





kimber750;1930221 said:


> Just when I thought this thread was dying off. And GV, where is this Dodge bashing thread?


Yeah.... Where is the dodge bashing thread I'm so missing ???:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1930248 said:


> Yeah.... Where is the dodge bashing thread I'm so missing ???:waving:


Not much left to bash.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Curtis plows RULE!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1930257 said:


> Curtis plows RULE!!!!!!!


On a Dodge,


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

procut;1930219 said:


> Might as well be the old Ford vs. Chevy debate, there will never be a winner. I don't generally comment on these types of threads but figured I'd throw in my two cents.
> 
> I think Boss makes a great plow, no question. Even though I don't own any, I personally know several guys who absolutely swear by Boss plows and won't by anything but. These are guys that own 10+ plow trucks.
> 
> ...


As a Boss owner (and Fisher) I disagree big time. I give credit to all those innovative company's that came along after Meyer, Western and Fisher. Without them coming up with new ideas, we would not be where we are today and these new company's forced the old guard to finally step up. Snoway came out with the quick hitch system and down pressure, Boss with the V, Blizzard with the expandable plow, Hiniker with the scoop and C plow and so on.

I often wonder if it wasn't for the new company's what would the plows today look like.

As a Boss owner I will say an expandable plow will move far more snow than a V. Also weather you decide to by a Wideout or an 8611, take the time and give thanks to those who founded Blizzard plows and made the plow possible cause I don't think DD would've taken the time to come up with it on their own. I think the best ideas in the snow industry are developed in Michigan I give a ton of credit to Blizzard, Boss, and Ebling.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1930250 said:


> Not much left to bash.


That's an army dodge. They came that way from the factory...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1930257 said:


> Curtis plows RULE!!!!!!!


I've never heard anything bad about Curtis. I'm assuming you have firsthand experience with them since you seem to be overtly passionate about them. What exactly makes them "rule"?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1930274 said:


> I've never heard anything bad about Curtis. I'm assuming you have firsthand experience with them since you seem to be overtly passionate about them. What exactly makes them "rule"?


Orange like his shoes

PS Some guy has a Curtis on a Cadillac Escalade around here


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I actYale have heard Curtis plows are built very good. But as for boss owners being closed minded, i agree with you to a point. I don't know that I'll ever switch from boss unless they had drastic changes but i do occasionally consider other plow companies. I have always wondered about like blizzard plows and fisher. Anybody think boss would come out with an expandable plow?


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

CAT 245ME;1930267 said:


> As a Boss owner (and Fisher) I disagree big time. I give credit to all those innovative company's that came along after Meyer, Western and Fisher. Without them coming up with new ideas, we would not be where we are today and these new company's forced the old guard to finally step up. Snoway came out with the quick hitch system and down pressure, Boss with the V, Blizzard with the expandable plow, Hiniker with the scoop and C plow and so on.
> 
> I often wonder if it wasn't for the new company's what would the plows today look like.
> 
> As a Boss owner I will say an expandable plow will move far more snow than a V. Also weather you decide to by a Wideout or an 8611, take the time and give thanks to those who founded Blizzard plows and made the plow possible cause I don't think DD would've taken the time to come up with it on their own. I think the best ideas in the snow industry are developed in Michigan I give a ton of credit to Blizzard, Boss, and Ebling.


Very well put. Competition makes you better. If not for boss and blizzard the 7'-6" western unimount could be the latest and greatest plow.



snowplower1;1930292 said:


> I actYale have heard Curtis plows are built very good. But as for boss owners being closed minded, i agree with you to a point. I don't know that I'll ever switch from boss unless they had drastic changes but i do occasionally consider other plow companies. I have always wondered about like blizzard plows and fisher. Anybody think boss would come out with an expandable plow?


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't blizzard plows a spin off of boss? I thought the idea of an expandable was pitched to boss but was turned down so the guy struck out on his own and started blizzard?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

procut;1930307 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't blizzard plows a spin off of boss? I thought the idea of an expandable was pitched to boss but was turned down so the guy struck out on his own and started blizzard?


I don't think so but not 100% sure.

I know the Diamond plows were started by ex Fisher employees before Meyer bought them out. They have a big following here, you still come across the old Diamond flared wing V plows they had out around 25 years ago, I see one still being used on a mid 80's (rust free) Chevy.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

ha i had no clue about that. if boss did turn it down i'd have to say that was a poor choice. I hope eventually they would make one cause it would be awesome to have one. while my dxt is amazing, i have heard that expandables are even better


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How about a compromise.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78302


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;1930274 said:


> I've never heard anything bad about Curtis. I'm assuming you have firsthand experience with them since you seem to be overtly passionate about them. What exactly makes them "rule"?


I believe everything Randy says about plowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1930341 said:


> How about a compromise.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78302


We had a couple of those. Very easy to hookup too.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1930257 said:


> Curtis plows RULE!!!!!!!


*Northman* Plows Rule.........................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1930186 said:


> Ok we get it..........You Love Boss Plows........But you don't need to announce it in every thread......I think we have the Camden of Boss Plows....:whistling:
> 
> I could say the same for Fisher,John Murphy and all the people over there....


So you prefer yellow Kool Aid , others prefer red. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Screw all you guys....

This is the bestest plow ever !!!!






Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1930458 said:


> So you prefer yellow Kool Aid , others prefer red. Thumbs Up


I prefer what works for me.........I wont sit here and Bash people over the head with my views like a lot of people on here.....Boss, Western, Meyer, Fisher, Blizzard, Etc all make fine plows with warts all their own.....:waving:

*Stop Trolling me.....Your not gonna drag me into this......*


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Dogplow Dodge;1930460 said:


> Screw all you guys....
> 
> This is the bestest plow ever !!!!
> 
> ...


Were you in Kalamazoo yesterday?????...........


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Defcon 5;1930463 said:


> Were you in Kalamazoo yesterday?????...........


I'm afraid to go there...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1929978 said:


> Like I said, that video shows excessive tripping. Mine is no where near that. We have 3 DXT's and none of the 3 are like that.


I like to see that mount camera like that video Shows



John_DeereGreen;1930072 said:


> I'm fairly sure there was an issue with the early production 8'2" and 9'2" trip springs and that Boss replaced quite a few on the first run plows.
> 
> If mine were like the video I'd be a very unhappy camper, for sure. And I'd guess a lot of other users would be too.


 Boss production or Toro 
Guy here bought one its 2 months old and it flops 
its doing more then you think. You just don't notice it



grandview;1930073 said:


> Sorry for all the quotes,
> 
> My Boss v plow, I have the springs so loose you can pull the blade forward with your hands. I have like like so I know if I;m coming into some hardpack or curbs,sods, If you have the springs so tight and you get no trip or fold, all that pressure is going somewhere else, . Watching that video you can tell he was late lifting the plow into the bank so that's why you didn't get a good stack on it.


I forgot about that you have to lift the plow as you are stacking. Been running a MVP for so long you dont have do that, it will ride right up the pile with pushing lift button


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Someone forgot to mention Hiniker


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On a Call;1930488 said:


> Someone forgot to mention Hiniker


We call them Hinikerloopers in Colorado/So Wyoming ...... Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

On a Call;1930488 said:


> Someone forgot to mention Hiniker


They were a couple of pages back.

I have one , it has held up ok but it's not as stout as Boss.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

All I know is that my 12 year old Boss v plow refuses to break down


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1930524 said:


> We call them Hinikerloopers in Colorado/So Wyoming ...... Thumbs Up


I have a different term, but I don't want to hurt Paul and Kyle's feelings.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;1930524 said:


> We call them Hinikerloopers in Colorado/So Wyoming ...... Thumbs Up





Mark Oomkes;1930574 said:


> I have a different term, but I don't want to hurt Paul and Kyle's feelings.


Then what do you all call this?????..............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A no-way!!!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1930678 said:


> A no-way!!!


I was informed by the "resident" Noway expert on another site I cannot call this a boat anchor since it has no chain....But this was the closest thing I have owned to a Boat anchor.......:whistling:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1930703 said:


> I was informed by the "resident" Noway expert on another site I cannot call this a boat anchor since it has no chain....But this was the closest thing I have owned to a Boat anchor.......:whistling:


Sure wouldn't be considered a sunken treasure.


----------



## snowfighter83 (Dec 27, 2011)

i like western and boss. i like the chain for the fact you can short chain and get to the shop if you have problems. i like boss for the downforce and the blade doesnt hop around asmuch while down the road.
i can stack higher with the mvp on 350 than the power vxt on the 450

the other night i was trying to stack with the boss. as i drove into the pile the snow was pushing the wings back fro, scoop all the way to vee. why is this? would not stack at all.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Antlerart06;1928850 said:


> I had a 15 year old Boss V plow Wasn't a great plow It broke more then any of my other plows and it was a back up plow so it didn't get used much.
> Maybe newer ones are better, I'll never know I wont buy another one


I have a 15 year old truck and it breaks much more then any of my other 2012-2015 trucks. I can't figure out why either.. Why would that be?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

snowfighter83;1930737 said:


> i like western and boss. i like the chain for the fact you can short chain and get to the shop if you have problems. i like boss for the downforce and the blade doesnt hop around asmuch while down the road.
> i can stack higher with the mvp on 350 than the power vxt on the 450
> 
> the other night i was trying to stack with the boss. as i drove into the pile the snow was pushing the wings back fro, scoop all the way to vee. why is this? would not stack at all.


Seems to me you should be staking snow with that big Case crawler in the pic by your screen name.


----------



## snowfighter83 (Dec 27, 2011)

CAT 245ME;1930759 said:


> Seems to me you should be staking snow with that big Case crawler in the pic by your screen name.


seems as though ah? that would sound fun to most but im talking tiny piles from a 3" snow fall.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;1930615 said:


> Then what do you all call this?????..............


Nothing that I can post and not end up in time out for........


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

snowfighter83;1930737 said:


> i like western and boss. i like the chain for the fact you can short chain and get to the shop if you have problems. i like boss for the downforce and the blade doesnt hop around asmuch while down the road.
> i can stack higher with the mvp on 350 than the power vxt on the 450
> 
> the other night i was trying to stack with the boss. as i drove into the pile the snow was pushing the wings back fro, scoop all the way to vee. why is this? would not stack at all.


''

I agree with you on the chain for getting back to the shop...been there many times, in the old days. I have been doing this for 35 years. So that limits my likes on the boss ;(


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

On a Call;1930838 said:


> ''
> 
> I agree with you on the chain for getting back to the shop...been there many times, in the old days. I have been doing this for 35 years. So that limits my likes on the boss ;(


I personally do not understand the mentality of purchasing... anything.... planning for it to break. It goes against every purchase philosophy I have ever had for my company. A purchase should be made with 2 factors imo:

1)Which product produces the best results (quality)
2)Which product is the most reliable

With that said, I have been running a snow removal company with a minimum of 5+ trucks with boss plows for 8 years now. Older boss plows and new ones. Never... not once was there ever an issue of not being able to get a plow back to the shop. More than that... I have never had an issue where a boss plow was the reason a truck had to stop working after a snow storm.

Have our boss plows needed maintenance and repairs? Yes. But they have never, not once, let us down when we were counting on them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1930469 said:


> Boss production or Toro
> Guy here bought one its 2 months old and it flops
> its doing more then you think. You just don't notice it
> 
> I forgot about that you have to lift the plow as you are stacking. Been running a MVP for so long you dont have do that, it will ride right up the pile with pushing lift button


They're the same plow? Toro has only owned them what, 2 months? If you don't notice it, then what difference does it make?

I'll stick with my Boss, you stick with your Western. Let me know when you have issues how far DD goes to help you out. John Murphy is the only thing DD has going for them.

How many trucks do you have out in a storm?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

lawnlandscape;1930857 said:


> I personally do not understand the mentality of purchasing... anything.... planning for it to break. It goes against every purchase philosophy I have ever had for my company. A purchase should be made with 2 factors imo:
> 
> 1)Which product produces the best results (quality)
> 2)Which product is the most reliable
> ...


I know..not a Boss...but,

I had a Blizzard that had to be lifted last week. PIA for sure. Turned out to be a valve issue and it was solved, back in the shop. But getting it there was not fun. Things break, things happen. I am certain someone here has had a new Boss stop working, wiring, pump, valve, line break ??? whatever it was it had to be lifted.

I just remember back in my early years in the 80's and 90's running a plow up onto a pile, short chain, drive to the shop and fix.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

On a Call;1930965 said:


> I know..not a Boss...but,
> 
> I had a Blizzard that had to be lifted last week. PIA for sure. Turned out to be a valve issue and it was solved, back in the shop. But getting it there was not fun. Things break, things happen. I am certain someone here has had a new Boss stop working, wiring, pump, valve, line break ??? whatever it was it had to be lifted.
> 
> I just remember back in my early years in the 80's and 90's running a plow up onto a pile, short chain, drive to the shop and fix.


My pre dd blizzard has a hole to stick a pin in to hold up when broken down,same as short chaining.A little tougher to do,but it works.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

What, a hole ??? Where I looked. Ended up going back to the shop 20 min drive there and got some heavy ratchet straps and a jack. all in all 2 hours getting it back to the shop GRRRRR. 

I did look for a hole...maybe I will use a rifle next time and make my own holes  )


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Most plowers carry a jack and a tow chain with them.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1931180 said:


> Most plowers carry a jack and a tow chain with them.


Jack , tow chain and a roll of toilet paper........


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1930868 said:


> They're the same plow? Toro has only owned them what, 2 months? If you don't notice it, then what difference does it make?
> 
> I'll stick with my Boss, you stick with your Western. Let me know when you have issues how far DD goes to help you out. John Murphy is the only thing DD has going for them.
> 
> How many trucks do you have out in a storm?


If its out of warranty Its my baby 
And if I do have a issue with it and I need it I'll just buy another one and go on fix that one later when I have time 
I'm from a town that the closes dealer is 2 hrs away 
I can buy parts at dealer price from my wholesaler If I cant figure it out I know few guys on here would help a Dealer be the last place I go for help.

4 trucks 1 tractor 1 skid 3 loaders 
But this year so far only ran 3 trucks and 1 skid most snow I had so far has been maybe 2'' back in Nov Dec had a 1.5'' storm and Jan had a 1.5'' storm 
Done more Ice runs 9 vs 3 plow runs Salt runs I run 2 trucks 
This winter is a big change from last 5 years 
This winter should help the salt prices to go down


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1931194 said:


> If its out of warranty Its my baby
> And if I do have a issue with it and I need it I'll just buy another one and go on fix that one later when I have time
> I'm from a town that the closes dealer is 2 hrs away
> I can buy parts at dealer price from my wholesaler If I cant figure it out I know few guys on here would help a Dealer be the last place I go for help.
> ...


Please tell me this post was from your phone and you were too lazy to use proper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1932023 said:


> Please tell me this post was from your phone and you were too lazy to use proper grammar and punctuation.


Settle down there/their birthday boy..........


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;1932026 said:


> Settle down there/their birthday boy..........


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

What ??? Did I miss the party ??

Go plowing for a day and come to empty beer cans and stale cake ....geeze


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Boss plows get you to the party faster.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Perhaps I should just follow you....just make sure you stay in one lane


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

Well I'll go there since many people don't seem to be a fan of Hiniker. I have had them since 04 with few problems. The main reason is parts and a dealer in town with a cell number that I can call a 4am and get service. When they break in the middle of a storm they are junk, just pick the junk with the best parts dept. behind them.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well if you want I have a Hiniker I can sell you.

But how much snow do you really catch in WV ?


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

We generally have 60+ inches a year we are up about 2600 feet close to western md with 3 ski resorts within 25 miles so several years much more than that


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

ive run western and boss and while both are good I prefer boss. If I got the business lined up next year that I want I'm getting a new DXT


----------

